

Nestle CEO: Water Is Not A Human Right, Should Be Privatized - areski
http://www.trueactivist.com/nestle-ceo-water-is-not-a-human-right-should-be-privatized/

======
Demetres
The GM issue is a whole other discussion. I prefer to focus on the insanity of
privatizing water. He claims that water is "just another foodstuff". But it's
not. There is no alternative to water (or air). We can't just switch to juice
or milk. We would literally die.

Monsanto's view of the world is crooked and greedy (to the point of evil),
though I think Peter Brabeck-Letmathe's takes the cake for now. If Letmathe's
expressing Nestle's views as well then I'm never (willingly) buying any of
their products again.

~~~
a3n
The list is long.

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nestle#Products>

<http://www.nestle.com/brands>

------
CJefferson
This article seems so bias it is almost information-free. One part:

"In a video interview, Nestle Chairman Peter Brabeck-Letmathe states that
there has never been ‘one illness’ ever caused from the consumption of GMOs."

The article implies that this is a terrible thing to have said.. is it? Sounds
a perfectly reasonable, and also possibly true statement.

~~~
waps
Let's hope it never becomes a human right. The first actual article mentioned
in the human rights treaty contains the rights of freedom of religion and
ideology.

Saudi Arabia signed that treaty. So did China and even North Korea.

What a joke. No teeth, and no teeth for the treaty means no rights for humans.

------
mooism2
TFA is an ideological rant. Which is not to say that the Nestle CEO was not
also on an ideological rant, or hypocritical, or whatever. But I don't want to
see this sort of propaganda on HN. It is unbecoming of us.

